
Ask HN: Should I start my own company after I graduate? - aml183
I&#x27;m sure many forums have asked this question before, but I&#x27;m not looking to start a startup, but a consulting business. Specifically a technical recruiting agency. The backstory is that I learned how to code in college, but wasn&#x27;t that great. I ended up working for a recruiting agency while in school and I&#x27;m trying to figure out if I should continue to work with the agency I&#x27;m with or go out on my own. Happy to give more info if needed.
======
sharemywin
Do you have a plan for finding customers? If you have worked in the sales part
of the company and the recruiting part you have a chance. assuming you know
what it takes to get new customers.

~~~
aml183
Yes, but I don't know how it will play out since I'll be recruiting under my
own brand and not the company brand.

~~~
sharemywin
I doubt recruits will care about you, it's the hiring company that's more
important. just make sure they aren't working with someone else with that
company.

------
magoon
There will never be a better time.

If you're lucky enough to fail quickly, and have learned from it, then dust
that dirt off your shoulder and try again

------
victorhugo31337
Yes!

